# Enel vs. Fujitora



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 30, 2014)

Location: Alabasta
Mindset: Bloodlusted
Distance: 50 m
Restrictions: None


----------



## Masvindu (Oct 30, 2014)

LoL. Fujitora wins the second he catches Enel.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 30, 2014)

This is what the battlefield will look like after Issho stomps Enel:


----------



## Luke (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 30, 2014)

Bruh


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 30, 2014)

Poor Enel, Fuji likes it rough.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 30, 2014)

Fujitora hasn't shown any speed feats. Hmm, without any immunity Enel takes him out.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 30, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Fujitora hasn't shown any speed feats. Hmm, without any immunity Enel takes him out.




  

ck

That made my day, thx for this great joke


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 30, 2014)

Fuji turns enel into a falling god.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 30, 2014)

Issho makes Enel yell for god.


----------



## Nox (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Gohara (Oct 30, 2014)

Fujitora wins with around mid difficulty at most.  Enel is faster, excels at using Haki, and has one of the most powerful Devil Fruits that we've seen so far.  Fujitora's physical strength and close range combat ability are likely significantly superior to Enel's, and he also excels at using Haki and has one of the most powerful Devil Fruits that we've seen so far.  Fujitora has better feats, hype, and portrayal.  He's fought on par with current Sabo and Doflamingo, both of whom are well above Enel's level of power.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 30, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Fujitora wins with around mid difficulty at most.  Enel is faster, excels at using Haki, and has one of the most powerful Devil Fruits that we've seen so far.  Fujitora's physical strength and close range combat ability are likely significantly superior to Enel's, and he also excels at using Haki and has one of the most powerful Devil Fruits that we've seen so far.  Fujitora has better feats, hype, and portrayal.  He's fought on par with current Sabo and Doflamingo, both of whom are well above Enel's level of power.



And you wonder why people don't take you seriously. 



The very second this battle starts, Fujitora traps Enel in his gravity prisim, something that Enel hasn't demonstrated the requisite strength to escape, and proceeds to crush his bones to dust. 

To call this a stomp for Fujitora would be the understatement of the year.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## convict (Oct 30, 2014)

Enel will become the Devil as opposed to God seeing how far under the Earth he will end up after fighting Fujitora.


----------



## Amol (Oct 30, 2014)

Stomp Thread.
Enel can not survive any attack from Issho. Issho's CoO shits on Enel's mantra.
Issho opens his sword and then closes it.
Enel dies in meanwhile.


----------



## trance (Oct 30, 2014)

x 1,000

Issho is _galactically_ superior to Enel in virtually every conceivable way. The very second the match starts, Issho blitzes Enel, cuts his head off and mounts it above his fireplace.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 30, 2014)

this is a close match. leaning towards fujitora high, maybe extreme diff.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 31, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> And you wonder why people don't take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you can crush a logia like eneru with gravity


----------



## Gohara (Oct 31, 2014)

@ Kizaru.

Aside from that being empty ad hominem, I haven't wondered at all why some people on one specific forum strongly disagree with some of my views, nor do I see why that would be a bad thing since it just means more debating.  

Enel has never had gravity based powers used against him, so I don't see how Enel would clearly show us that capability.  Whether or not he would be instantly crushed by it is speculative.


----------



## Magician (Oct 31, 2014)

eneru stemps wit teh powar ov litenign.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Oct 31, 2014)

Meteors and gravity shouldn't work on Enel. But even this advantage won't change much. Fujitora can sense lightning from miles away, he won't get hit by those and even if he would:
Wiper got hit two times by Enel and was still alive and he is fodder. Going by powerscaling Fujitora should be able to survive A LOT more but this is a moot point. It ends sooner or later with a Haki cut to the throat (probably sooner).


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 31, 2014)

Electricity affects your nervous system. I don't care how high your power level is, it's gonna paralyze you.

But, that is if Enel can land a shock on Fuji.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 31, 2014)

Enel is a fucking Mid Tier. Issho stomps so hard.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2014)

Fujitora can win without even using his devil fruit


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Enel can survive the heat of the Earth's core..?


----------



## Monster (Oct 31, 2014)

Fujitora rapes with no difficulty.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 31, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> I don't think you can crush a logia like eneru with gravity



Why not? For a start, it seems extremely unlikely he'll get the opportunity to turn into electricity as from the very first second of this match, he'll be too busy with screaming in sheer agony and pain of the gravity pressure exerted on him. 

And even if he somehow manages to turn himself to himself to electricity, he still won't have the physical force to escape from Fujitora's gravity. He'll just be crushed to death in his electricity state. You're talking about Enel, who couldn't deal with the physicality of a pre TS gearless Luffy, somehow finding the requisite power to escape the strength of Fujitora's gravity - yeah that's not going to happen.  

It's all a moot point anyway as Enel should be crushed to death in less than 5 seconds anyway.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 31, 2014)

EH. im not gonna mock the person who made this because i try my best to be civil (believe it or not). Anyway Fuji should win this low diff.


----------



## Magician (Oct 31, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Electricity affects your nervous system. I don't care how high your power level is, it's gonna paralyze you.
> 
> But, that is if Enel can land a shock on Fuji.



Tell me one time that happened in One Piece.


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Oct 31, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Fujitora hasn't shown any speed feats. Hmm, without any immunity Enel takes him out.



Enel couldn't keep up with freaking gearless pre skip Luffy. Enel always was and always will be, a complete and utter fodder with a strong DF.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 31, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> To call this a stomp for Fujitora would be the understatement of the year.


Can't decide which is the bigger stomp, Issho vs Magellan, or this.


Amol said:


> Stomp Thread.
> Enel can not survive any attack from Issho. Issho's CoO shits on Enel's mantra.
> Issho opens his sword and then closes it.
> Enel dies in meanwhile.


----------



## Sabco (Oct 31, 2014)

Fujitora drops a meteor

Enel destroys it with el thor

Fujitora says fuck this shit and proceed to crush the shit out of enel on the ground


----------



## Harard (Oct 31, 2014)

Hmm, I'm gonna have to go with Enel here.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 31, 2014)

All these things about metoers and gravity powers and all that stuff.


So for a man that can sense cloud movement  and Nami's techniques People actually don't believe Fujitora can sense the man's presence if he so chooses to go airborne?

Also having this in mind people do not believe Fujitora is capable of sending flying haki slashes up in the sky?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 31, 2014)

Harard said:


> Hmm, I'm gonna have to go with Enel here.


Srsly Harry? Pls be joking.


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't take this thread seriously 

And anyone that says something other than the obvious I assume is massively purposefully trolling and giving me some good laughs this is too much


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think gravity can crush a logia either. Enel would still be trapped and Fuji comes over and stabs him.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Fuji doesn't even lift a finger and Enel is dead.


----------



## Visa (Nov 2, 2014)

Fuji blitzes Enel and crushes him to the Earth. 
If Enel tries to escape with logia intang, Fuji cuts him down. 
GG 

Anyways, how fast is Enel? Speed of lightning is too vague.


----------



## Suit (Nov 2, 2014)

Fujitora stomps the (Upper) yard.


----------

